# Awkward dog picture...



## Goontz (Oct 6, 2009)

I admit that one of my guilty pleasures is throwing a ball for my dog and seeing what kind of mid-action goofy poses I can capture. This has to be my best so far :lmao:


----------



## icassell (Oct 6, 2009)

The dog has one of his friends with a camera shooting pix of you as you try to invent new goofy ways to throw a ball for your dog ... :lmao:

This is a fun image ...


----------



## WTF? (Oct 6, 2009)

hahaha, nice one. i gotta give this a try sometime


----------



## Goontz (Oct 6, 2009)

Trade secret: throw it on the roof of your house. Once your dog figures out that it _will_ come down at some unknown point, you'll have tons of photo-ops LOL


----------



## icassell (Oct 6, 2009)

Goontz said:


> Trade secret: throw it on the roof of your house. Once your dog figures out that it _will_ come down at some unknown point, you'll have tons of photo-ops LOL



.... pictures the dog going to the garage and getting the ladder ...


----------



## Goontz (Oct 6, 2009)

Actually, be careful, because both of his tennis balls are now stuck on the roof behind the chimney and I'm the one that needs to get the ladder out


----------



## Goontz (Oct 6, 2009)

And, icassell, he does have a buddy next door...


----------



## chammer (Oct 8, 2009)

great stuff, man! 

i do that too, and have tons of goofy looks from our big girl dog. i just thought they were too weird to be posting, but maybe i will one day after seeing this! lol


----------



## Goontz (Oct 8, 2009)

chammer said:


> great stuff, man!
> 
> i do that too, and have tons of goofy looks from our big girl dog. i just thought they were too weird to be posting, but maybe i will one day after seeing this! lol


This one just made me laugh too much not to share


----------



## mrodgers (Oct 8, 2009)

Goontz said:


> Actually, be careful, because both of his tennis balls are now stuck on the roof behind the chimney and I'm the one that needs to get the ladder out


Nothings better than tossing the ball a bit too far and having it go over the peak to the other side while my Lab plops her butt down on the ground, ears perked up, with that goofy grin of hers on her face waiting for the expected ball droping over the gutter.

I have a yellow Lab (duh, I guess you can see her right over there in my avatar...)  I throw the ball as far as I can (one of those ball chuckers) and by the time I have the camera to my eye, she's already trotting halfway back to me.  Forget my shutter lag, I can't even get the shot framed in time.


----------



## Jonald2 (Oct 16, 2009)

hahaha, nice one. i gotta give this a try sometime. That image is funny. Nice shot dude!


----------



## Goontz (Oct 16, 2009)

:thumbup: Thanks. It's a lot of fun, in some weird way LOL


----------



## Jane58 (Oct 19, 2009)

Too funny!!!  That eye looks like it's going to pop out!!!!


----------

